# Tarantula slings



## SmokeyJoe (1/3/19)

Hi all

A friend of mine is looking for tarantula slings. Any breed. He is in the Freestate

Anyone know a breeder that sells them in that area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)

https://blog.rozzerstarantulas.co.za/shop/

try this guy .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

